# Cast Your vote which is better Battlecruisers Or battleships



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

there are many like the hood which really good even though it was destroyed in one by bismark


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

Wow! a single shell!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Allright Joe2 you can not have more than one login. Which is it?


----------



## comiso90 (May 21, 2007)

He is schitzo... he likes to have debates with himself


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

LOOK IM JOE2S FRIEND


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2007)

Don't you just love crazy people...


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Don't you just love crazy people...



Acrually ask joe2 himself im in his year at school idiot stop being judgemental


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2007)

I don't see what right you have to call me an idiot when clearly I am not the one who is immature...


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

OK! THAT IS IT! I AM NOT CALLED STEPHEN BURREL AND I DID NOT MAKE A SECOND ACCOUNT! I HAVE NO MOTIVE TO MAKE ONE AND I DID NOT MAKE A SECOND BLOODY ACOUNT! ANYBODY WITH HALF BRAIN COULD FIGUE THAT OUT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

It is certainly wiered. There showing up as the same account on my books...

We will get this figured out.


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

well you dont really know if im joes friend or not anyway he doesnt have 2 computers so you clealy are the idiot he showed me this site


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Yamashita said:


> Acrually ask joe2 himself im in his year at school idiot stop being judgemental



Dont get insulting, that will get you banned as well. If you want to be here act mature allright.


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

Actually i do have 2 computers but one of them has been locked away for weeks!!


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is certainly wiered. There showing up as the same account on my books...
> 
> We will get this figured out.


we are actually friends ask him i subcribed at school soo hmm i dont know why


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont get insulting, that will get you banned as well. If you want to be here act mature allright.


yeh well he doesnt actually know


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

You got your first warning up there! 

You wanna be here act like an adult!


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

Joe2 said:


> OK! THAT IS IT! I AM NOT CALLED STEPHEN BURREL AND I DID NOT MAKE A SECOND ACCOUNT! I HAVE NO MOTIVE TO MAKE ONE AND I DID NOT MAKE A SECOND BLOODY ACOUNT! ANYBODY WITH HALF BRAIN COULD FIGUE THAT OUT!



thanks joe for that


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

Now, i have no idea why this is happening but why don't we just talk about it before I rip Yamashita's head off (see? how could i rip my own head off?8) )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Joe2 said:


> OK! THAT IS IT! I AM NOT CALLED STEPHEN BURREL AND I DID NOT MAKE A SECOND ACCOUNT! I HAVE NO MOTIVE TO MAKE ONE AND I DID NOT MAKE A SECOND BLOODY ACOUNT! ANYBODY WITH HALF BRAIN COULD FIGUE THAT OUT!




And that too will not be tollerated allright! You imply that I only have half a brain one more time and you are gone!

I told you I will figure this out, now calm the **** down allright!


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

so just leave us alone weve done nothing wrong


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

please i dont want to get everyone banned ok we are not the same!


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

why would anyone use a second acc anyway


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

Ok, I am calm now. But I need to find the other half of my braincellllllls anyway.


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

why would use 2 accs anyway?


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You got your first warning up there!
> 
> You wanna be here act like an adult!



Yessir!


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2007)

Circumvent a ban, create another alias to try and change the way the have acted on the boards (a new beginning) etc...


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Circumvent a ban, create another alias to try and change the way the have acted on the boards (a new beginning) etc...


ahh but joes not been banned though. anyway i only wanted a vote not a argument


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

Now, I think we should suspend the court session and decide;
Which is better-Battlecrisers or Battleships?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

Yamashita said:


> so just leave us alone weve done nothing wrong



I am a moderator on this forum...


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

yes but im being treated like a criminal though


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

if I where you ste i'd shut up.

Hmmmm, that was ironic......


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

all i wanted to do was make friends so please can we start again


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

he has the power to ban you


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

yes joe but it has gone off the wrong foot


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

*ahem*

What is better? a Batlleship or a Battlecruser? Toughy, that one. A battlecruiser has speed but a battleship has armour. Hmmmmm. speed or protection...


----------



## Yamashita (May 21, 2007)

hmm a battlecruiser can outrun battleships and easily get into position and fire and move fast hmm Battlecruiser?


----------



## Joe2 (May 21, 2007)

There is such a thing as a 'comma' you know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2007)

If you guys wish to carry on a conversation do it on the phone, this is stupid.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2007)

Yamashita and Joe2 - you must be very close to each other as both your host IPs are about the same - let me tell you, Adler is also looking into this and if we find you are one of the same, both of you will go - don't think you're the first ones to come on here and play this silly little game - and Yamashita 
"Remeber" is spelled "Remember."


----------

